# Brahms chamber works



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Brahms is one of the most complete composers I know. Rich in moods and variations, and his chamber works is exelent.

I have great pleasure in searching good living picture videos, and you will find all favourites here, posted as comments after this. I will present five embedded videos in post and comments together, then start a new post, so it is easier to load.

I will always put sound and performance highest, but the visual aspect is also important for me.

*Ania Filochowska plays Brahms Sonata No.1 in G major, 78*

1





detailpage&list=PL4Hc2BeZr2Zxso0AXchP5IzZhO4X4zAMU[/VIDEO]


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ania Filochowska plays Brahms Sonata No.1 in G major, 78*

2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johannes Brahms, Sonata for cello and piano n. 1
Ophélie Gaillard, cello
Ferenc Vizi, piano
Live at Abbaye de Fontevraud November 2012*

This is a fantastic presentation!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brahms Sonata n°2 Op.99*

In italian, but probably understandable:

*Vito Reibaldi, Pianoforte - Giuseppe Carabellese, Violoncello
Concerto organizzato dalla Camerata Musicale Barese per la stagione "Dedicato a.." - L'evoluzione dela Sonata per Violoncello e Pianoforte: Beethoven, Brahms, Kapustin. Registrazione live effettuata il 4 Aprile 2014 presso l'auditorium Vallisa di Bari.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is young energetic musicians playing another version of op 99

*Johannes Brahms -- Sonata No. 2 for Cello and Piano
Daniel Hass Cello, Jeanie Chung Piano
The Royal Conservatory, Toronto, June 2013*


----------

